# DPreview: Nikon interview - 'large-sensor mirrorless could be a solution'



## xps (Sep 23, 2014)

www. dpreview.com: Photokina 2014: Nikon interview - 'large-sensor mirrorless could be a solution'

found at: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7726365599/photokina-2014-nikon-interview-large-sensor-mirrorless-could-be-a-solution


----------



## TeT (Sep 23, 2014)

a solution to what? A case of misleading interview title. Toshiaki Akagi offered no real concrete observations on the subject and ultimately made a response that basically hedged his best by neither opening or shutting the door on large sensor mirrorless...

His early comments were more revealing "if and when" we are able to produce a large sensor for mirrorless.

Anyways ... another example of an NON article (in regards to the title)


----------



## rs (Sep 23, 2014)

[quote author=dpreview]
As the DSLR market falters, what is your strategy for mirrorless?

The mirrorless market is growing rapidly, thanks to products from manufacturers like Sony. We know that there is a certain body of demand for larger sensors in mirrorless products. Although we already have the 1 inch sensor in the 1 System, we don't want to deny the possibility of future large-sensor mirrorless cameras. So maybe if there is enough demand we may be able to provide another type of mirrorless camera with larger sensors. This is one of the solutions.
[/quote]
m43 is bigger than CX


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 23, 2014)

TeT said:


> Anyways ... another example of an NON article (in regards to the title)



Still, an interesting article...



> Because of our history and background, our first priority is high-quality still images. [...] In my opinion, 4K is too much.



... because this would be a major policy difference to "dual pixel af & join video+stills" Canon. And they're really aggressive at hitting Canon's weak spot...



> The D810 is meant to deliver the widest dynamic range at low ISO sensitivities.



... so we can expect to enjoy "do I need high dr" threads for years to come


----------



## TeT (Sep 23, 2014)

Totally missed the "as the DSLR market falters" quip...

It is my understanding that focus speed is still the biggest negative with Mirrorless? Is that correct?


The article did have merits; I just did not see that the articles subject matched the title. Seems to be a trend (in everything and everywhere) ....


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 23, 2014)

TeT said:


> It is my understanding that focus speed is still the biggest negative with Mirrorless? Is that correct?



Depends on your priority, the word is that phase af will stay a while around for very demanding work - but mirrorless af will probably "just fine" for most users esp. considering Canon's dual pixel af combining contrast + phase.

But the biggest drawback for the old school dslr crowd (which happens to have a lot of $$$ to spend) is that mirrorless equals electronic viewfinder. I admit that every time I look through a Sony vf I cringe, it makes me feel like Darth Vader looking through his helmet's visor 

Imho mirrorless will take over the market when not only the obvious problems (like medocre evf) are resolved, but once they provide killer features even for seasoned professionals to consider like in-vf focus peaking for manual focus with thin depth of field. Considering all the real time image processing you could do with mirrorless, we're still in the dark ages: "Track the bird with the red feathers, please".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2014)

Right now, Mirrorless cameras with large sensors tend to have slow AF speeds, but small sensors speed that up. I'd like to see a FF mirrorless that used the same size body and lenses. No need to create a new series of lenses with a short back focus distance, the simple approach works better than creating something entirely new.

I'd likely buy into a new FF with DPAF and mirrorless. I'd also likely go for a FF DSLR with DPAF liveview as long as the low light capability was there.

If someone else made such a camera, I'd be interested as long as there was a complete system to support it. So Far, only Nikon has a really complete system, and their repair service is noted for being very slow, which is still worlds better than Sony.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Right now, Mirrorless cameras with large sensors tend to have slow AF speeds, but small sensors speed that up. I'd like to see a FF mirrorless that used the same size body and lenses. No need to create a new series of lenses with a short back focus distance, the simple approach works better than creating something entirely new.
> 
> I'd likely buy into a new FF with DPAF and mirrorless. I'd also likely go for a FF DSLR with DPAF liveview as long as the low light capability was there.
> 
> If someone else made such a camera, I'd be interested as long as there was a complete system to support it. So Far, only Nikon has a really complete system, and their repair service is noted for being very slow, which is still worlds better than Sony.


I've never understood why mirrorless always seems to equal small & new lenses. While small cameras are nice sometimes, they aren't the end-all be-all. Not all of us care about having a teeny-tiny camera and many of them are too small and hard to hold. If they made a camera as fast & responsive as a DSLR (AF and all operations) that took EF lenses, I'd certainly consider it. A 7D-sized body would be a nice compromise. The EVFs still have a long way to go, however.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I for one want the best ff sensor in as small and capable as possible a camera. 

Glad to read that it is finally dawning on those geriatric japanese managements that the days ofcthe mirrorslappers are coming to an end soon.


----------



## daniela (Sep 23, 2014)

Sony is working on an visbly faster AF system to be mounted on the A7 series successors. Heared that there will be an very significant update in the beginning of 2015. 
There are some AF systems in testing, I heared of an combination of an area of very fast AF points (field area like 7D coverage) and an not so fast, but nearly fully covering AF area. 

I would be glad, if Canon will be willed to produce an up to date mirrorless Camera. 
I know, many of you like the big SLRs. But the majority of persons likes an light and small, but very capable camera (optimally:, integrated in their handy). As listened on Photokina, the MLs camera market will be one of the most important in the next years.


----------

